# Hitachi C10RJ ...Should i buy?



## bryan_paul (Sep 4, 2017)

Hello all. I've been snooping around on this website for awhile but just now made an account… i'm in the market for a table saw *UNDER $500*.. have just recently moved in to a house with a big ol' garage so it's time to accumulate some bigger woodworking tools… i have been searching the internet for months and have basically narrowed it down to the skilsaw worm drive… delta 36-6020 portable jobsite saw with the rolling stand… and a few others… but i keep coming back to the hitachi c10rj… it has the biggest table dimensions out of all the jobsite saws and the little outfeed extension… i work construction so whatever i buy needs to be somewhat mobile so i can take it to jobs… my question is this: does anyone have experience with this saw? what do you think of it?... and… if you had to go out tomorrow and buy a saw in that price range would you buy it again?..... thanks!


----------



## JohnnyBeWood (Aug 22, 2017)

I went through the same thing as you. Personally I ended up getting the DW7491RS (http://www.dewalt.com/products/power-tools/saws/table-saws/10-jobsite-table-saw--32--12-825cm-rip-capacity-and-a-rolling-stand/dwe7491rs) and don't regret it at all. I got mine on sale for $499. It's extremely easy to set up and put away, very accurate out of the box. I looked at the Hitachi in person and the quality was just not the same as the DeWalt. Even better deal if you buy a coupon on eBay for 10-20% off for Lowes..


----------



## sawdustdad (Dec 23, 2015)

I have an earlier version of this Hitachi saw. It's direct drive. Works fine for most casual needs, and if you need a portable saw, it will serve you well. Cutting 2 by stock in spruce or yellow pine, or plywood, it will work as designed. Only issue I have with portable saws is they tend to tip over if you are handling large stock, so an extra pair of hands is mandatory is ripping sheets of plywood, for example.

It is NOT a cabinet saw. So don't expect that level of performance. Otherwise, it's a good saw. It's on sale for $269 here. https://bigskytool.com/a-c10rjhitachi-c10rj-15-amp-10-jobsite-table-saw-recon-grade-a.html
The grade A recon tools from big sky tools are indistinguishable from new. I've bought plenty of them.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Hitachi generally offers good value for
the money. The company doesn't have
the patent positions of Dewalt nor the 
market cache of Makita and probably 
underspends them on advertising.

Hitachi only offers parts support for
7 years after a tool is discontinued. I
did recently find a part for a long-obsolete 
Hitachi nailer I have though.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Hitachi makes good quality power tools for hobbyists, not so much machinery.


----------



## kroginold (Jul 13, 2015)

I second the Big Sky Tools recommendation. They are local for me and the Grade A tools are like new. Even the Grade C are serviceable.


----------



## bryan_paul (Sep 4, 2017)

thanks for the replies…. and thanks sawdustdad for turning me on to that company, i have no problems at all with "cosmetic blemishes" or whatnot lol…. i'm gonna keep snooping around on these threads and probably wait for black friday sales to make a purchase… and yeah, johnnybewood, that dewalt is niiice… the hitachi c10rj is basically a slightly cheaper quality clone of the dewalt from what i've seen


----------



## 01ntrain (Jun 21, 2015)

I've got an older one for my jobsite saw and will say that it's held up pretty well. The fence is good, it's got decent power, and it fits nicely on my Bosch fold-up stand. I'd buy it again.

I don't think you will regret buying that saw for what you will use it for.


----------



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

If you're in the mode of waiting for a good price, I had a Bosch 4100 and those are usually considered the best of the jobsite saws. They have a pretty large table compared to other saws and it worked great for me.

Normally they're around $600 but there are times they're on sale for considerably less.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I'm a contractor of many years and have the Dewalt I really like the rack and pinion fence it's very accurate and does not flex plus the saw is light weight and does not need a big bulky stand.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/DEWALT-15-Amp-10-in-Compact-Job-Site-Table-Saw-DW745/100497987

https://www.amazon.com/DEWALT-DW7440RS-Rolling-Saw-Stand/dp/B0019VKEM8


----------

